# Anyone use the Milwaukee m18 Pipe threader?



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm doing a bunch of rigid these days. Looking at getting a new threader. Instead of a Ridgid 700 I was looking at the M18 pipe threader, comes with two 12.0 mAH batteries. Anyone use one yet? Its supposed to do over 25 2" pipe threads per charge (doubt it). I mostly do 3/4" and 1/2" and mix in a few larger sizes up to 2" so I figure the battery setup might be fine. It has really good reviews at Home Depot. I have a Ridgid 300 for larger jobs/sizes but I much prefer the power pony style for most stuff.

Also, any alternatives to Ridgid for the dies that are still good quality but more cost effective?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Following this because I'm interested in one as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I'm doing a bunch of rigid these days. Looking at getting a new threader. Instead of a Ridgid 700 I was looking at the M18 pipe threader, comes with two 12.0 mAH batteries. Anyone use one yet? Its supposed to do over 25 2" pipe threads per charge (doubt it). I mostly do 3/4" and 1/2" and mix in a few larger sizes up to 2" so I figure the battery setup might be fine. It has really good reviews at Home Depot. I have a Ridgid 300 for larger jobs/sizes but I much prefer the power pony style for most stuff.
> 
> Also, any alternatives to Ridgid for the dies that are still good quality but more cost effective?


Reed or Toledo dies are less expensive.


Last job I was on the gas guy was using Harbor Freight dies and he said they are good on non-chinese pipe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm good for life on dies. I had up to thirty men working for me at times back when , We had to replace dies like candy on an all rigid conduit project that lasted years. So we kept a ton of them on hand. I never sold any or threw any away. Sadly I finally worked my way thru the bags of 10/32 tap shafts. I wish I had treated them better, since now I have to purchase them and they are expensive as all hell. What a shocker.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Reed or Toledo dies are less expensive.
> 
> 
> Last job I was on the gas guy was using Harbor Freight dies and he said they are good on non-chinese pipe.


I was looking at Reed but haven't used them yet.

I will skip the Harbor Freight completely though. I just can't imagine their steel is worth a S***. I once watched an apprentice break a 1/2" knockout die, and then strip the threads on the bolt when trying to do a 3/4" knockout with a brand new Harbor Freight set all in one day. Now this was on a thicker gauge panel but my worn 10 year old Greenlee dies went through the panel without issue. I felt bad as his boss must have been sponsored by HF by the look of all his power tools, bags, testers, and disposables. He had a good quality belt and Klein tools for his personal stuff. The apprentice didn't even look mad when they broke just defeated. Certain things I find useful from that store, but I decided I wont buy anything with "Hardened" steel as I've had some issues with other items as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I was looking at Reed but haven't used them yet.
> 
> I will skip the Harbor Freight completely though. I just can't imagine their steel is worth a S***. I once watched an apprentice break a 1/2" knockout die, and then strip the threads on the bolt when trying to do a 3/4" knockout with a brand new Harbor Freight set all in one day. Now this was on a thicker gauge panel but my worn 10 year old Greenlee dies went through the panel without issue. I felt bad as his boss must have been sponsored by HF by the look of all his power tools, bags, testers, and disposables. He had a good quality belt and Klein tools for his personal stuff. The apprentice didn't even look mad when they broke just defeated. Certain things I find useful from that store, but I decided I wont buy anything with "Hardened" steel as I've had some issues with other items as well.



My cousin has a REMS Amigo 2, I had messaged him about them when I read your post ad he got back to me. It's a pony type set up that goes to 2". They are company out of Ohio and he said they are far less than a Ridgid set of the same size.

I've used Reed in the past and you can't tell the difference in them and Ridgid.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I'm good for life on dies. I had up to thirty men working for me at times back when , We had to replace dies like candy on an all rigid conduit project that lasted years. So we kept a ton of them on hand. I never sold any or threw any away. Sadly I finally worked my way thru the bags of 10/32 tap shafts. I wish I had treated them better, since now I have to purchase them and they are expensive as all hell. What a shocker.



Yeah me too, I think I have 3 complete set ups from 1/4"-2" and a couple multi threaders 1"-2".

Had been trying to sell a hogs head but that has been a real task.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

An M18 threader sounds about as good as an M18 heater.

Sure, they can build one but what are the real world results going to be like?

I know our pony really pulls the amps when it's hogging down on 2", sometimes it goes pretty hard on certain types of 3/4" even.

I would never feel comfortable sending the guys out with an M18 threader and bunch of rigid. I could just see myself getting phone calls from the guys saying they can't finish the job because the batteries are dead and they can't charge them fast enough.

Maybe for threading a few sticks on a small project, but at that point, I'd probably just have them take the hand threader if power wasn't available or bring the generator like we usually do.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cow said:


> An M18 threader sounds about as good as an M18 heater.
> 
> Sure, they can build one but what are the real world results going to be like?
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing about a rotary hammer. But all the reports from the members here who have the M18, they love it.

With both, I would want to personally try it out myself before investing, though.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I thought the same thing about a rotary hammer. But all the reports from the members here who have the M18, they love it.
> 
> With both, I would want to personally try it out myself before investing, though.


I like it, but I have used it side by side with a corded Bosch Bulldog and there's just no comparison. 

The M18 rotary hammer is adequate for many tasks, but it's not as powerful as a corded drill. 

It's debatable whether an M18 battery's power is adequate for many tasks but it's not really debatable, that nominal 18VDC battery is not as powerful as typical 120VAC / 15A utility power.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I knew I would draw splatz out :biggrin:



splatz said:


> The M18 rotary hammer is adequate for many tasks, but it's not as powerful as a corded drill.


 Baloney. It is significantly more powerful than many corded rotary hammers, including the Hilti TE-60 that I have been using the entire time I’ve been in business for both drilling and driving ground rods.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Some things are meant to be corded and a threader is one of them.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Is availability of 120VAC power an issue?

No way would I send a couple of guys out to thread a lot of rigid conduit with a battery tool. Seems like a good way to break dies when the battery fail.

Just my opinion.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I knew I would draw splatz out :biggrin:
> 
> Baloney. It is significantly more powerful than many corded rotary hammers, including the Hilti TE-60 that I have been using the entire time I’ve been in business for both drilling and driving ground rods.


Side by side. 

More than once. 

Same bit. 

Same material. 

Taking forever with M18 SDS plus rotary hammer. 

Time spent running to truck for Bulldog and 100' extension cord more than covered by time saved when Bulldog rips right through at the usual speed. 

Here is the M18 I have 

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Power-Tools/Concrete/SDS-Plus/2715-20 

You can't talk me out of what I see with my own eyes... 

Maybe your Hilti just sucks. I think Hilti is highly overrated. Maybe yours is just old and beat.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Some things are meant to be corded and a threader is one of them.


I would normally agree with this. I worked at a train station once and we had a threader and a small 2500 W generator on the back of a box truck that we used. Nowadays generators are smaller and lighter.

The battery tools have definitely impressed me recently. For a small amount of threading, it just may work.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I would normally agree with this. I worked at a train station once and we had a threader and a small 2500 W generator on the back of a box truck that we used. Nowadays generators are smaller and lighter.
> 
> The battery tools have definitely impressed me recently. For a small amount of threading, it just may work.


That's just it...anyone using this cordless threader is going to be running a generator anyway to charge all the batteries they kill using it. So what's the point? :vs_cool:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> M18 SDS plus rotary hammer.
> ~
> You can't talk me out of what I see with my own eyes...


I’m talking about the SDS Max rotary hammer, of course. Who would try to drive a ground rod with an SDS plus? 

You’ve never seen that tool compared side-by-side with your own eyes. The many people here who HAVE all say how great the M18 is great. 

While that M18 SDS Max rotary hammer might not be as powerful as the most powerful corded rotary hammer, it is more powerful than many different corded SDS Max rotary hammers that electrician and other tradesmen are currently using. 

Now go find your pencil and paper and write about how much you hate new technology.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you are threading one small pipe on the top of Mount Everest that's a good place for the M18 threader. If it's anything over 1-1/4" have your Sherpas drag a generator up for you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> That's just it...anyone using this cordless threader is going to be running a generator anyway to charge all the batteries they kill using it. So what's the point? :vs_cool:


For me the point would be to take the threader and enough batteries to a place with no power to quickly thread a few pieces. 

Other than that, I’d rather just run a couple hundred feet of 12 gauge extension cords.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I’m talking about the SDS Max rotary hammer, of course. Who would try to drive a ground rod with an SDS plus?
> 
> You’ve never seen that tool compared side-by-side with your own eyes. The many people here who HAVE all say how great the M18 is great.
> 
> ...


What you really want is to believe that in your perfect OCD world there will be an app for your phone that drills concrete. 

But over here in the real world, you have certain limitations due to physical realities, such as the relationship between current, voltage, and power; the limitations of the cells that store power, physical dimensions, and weight; complicated stuff like that. Don't worry your pretty little head about it. Fortunately, it's not something you'll have to work on any time soon, you don't have to know this to hang ceiling fans.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> For me the point would be to take the threader and enough batteries to a place with no power to quickly thread a few pieces.
> 
> Other than that, I’d rather just run a couple hundred feet of 12 gauge extension cords.


Here I can agree, but I think Milwaukee would have us believe this will displace the traditional threader. I really doubt it will.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I’m talking about the SDS Max rotary hammer, of course. Who would try to drive a ground rod with an SDS plus?







Weird. I can't make it a hyperlink. 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> What you really want is to believe that in your perfect OCD world there will be an app for your phone that drills concrete.


 Not even close. I’m only talking about using a tool that the electrician here say works great.



> But over here in the real world, you have certain limitations due to physical realities, such as the relationship between current, voltage, and power; the limitations of the cells that store power, physical dimensions, and weight; complicated stuff like that.


 You’ve just used a lot of fancy words, but you haven’t spelled out how any of that means that the large SDS Max M18 rotary hammer isn’t as powerful as many of the corded rotary hammers that trades people currently use.

I’m basing my views on the accounts from the people who actually use the tool. You’re basing your view on your inability to except battery technologies advancements, and love of old fashioned stuff. 

The ceiling fan thing was lame so I will leave that out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> https://youtu.be/9vkrjCy96ic
> 
> Weird. I can't make it a hyperlink.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


I know it can be done, but it’s a silly thing to do. Just like caring around pen and paper.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> You’ve just used a lot of fancy words, but you haven’t spelled out how any of that means that the large SDS Max M18 rotary hammer isn’t as powerful as many of the corded rotary hammers that trades people currently use.
> 
> I’m basing my views on the accounts from the people who actually use the tool. You’re basing your view on your inability to except battery technologies advancements, and love of old fashioned stuff.
> 
> The ceiling fan thing was lame so I will leave that out.


Nah brah, this isn't the oldfashioned thing. I think I have more cordless tools than you. The problem is the limitations of batteries. The amps a battery can supply is related to the amp-hour capacity. If you do the math you can't come close to 1800 watts without the battery getting huge. Sure if you put a giant battery in a cordless drill it could keep up with a 120VAC source for a little while but the M18 batteries can't. 

Here, I googled it for you, read it and weep 

https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/discharge_characteristics_li


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Nah brah, this isn't the oldfashioned thing. I think I have more cordless tools than you. The problem is the limitations of batteries. The amps a battery can supply is related to the amp-hour capacity. If you do the math you can't come close to 1800 watts without the battery getting huge. Sure if you put a giant battery in a cordless drill it could keep up with a 120VAC source for a little while but the M18 batteries can't.
> 
> Here, I googled it for you, read it and weep
> 
> https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/discharge_characteristics_li


Telling me "_Battery tools aren't as good because volts and amps and theories and writing implements_" is not going to change my mind. I respect your opinion when it comes to most things, but your view is clearly skewed on this subject. The fact of the matter is that there are a LOT of battery tools out there that are more powerful than the corded tools that tradesmen are currently using. That's why I got rid of my corded drill, because my newer M18 Fuel drill turns a larger self-feed bit into old wood easier. 

Like I said in my first post, I'd like to see actual demos and use them for myself.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

But I am not saying battery tools are inferior, all I am saying is, you can't yet match the power of a 15A 120VAC power source with a lithium battery in a usable size and capacity.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> But I am not saying battery tools are inferior, all I am saying is, you can't yet match the power of a 15A 120VAC power source with a lithium battery in a usable size and capacity.


We are going back and forth saying the same things. You say what you said above, I respond saying that we are not comparing the most powerful in each category. I say that we have to compare the models that are actually being used. And yes, there are plenty of battery tools out there that are more powerful than the corded models that tradesmen are using. Including the M18 SDS Max rotary hammer.

I am fairly confident that the most powerful battery tool will never be able to beat the most powerful corded tool. But that is not a comparison that matters to many of us since we are not using the most powerful corded tool in the first place.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Just like caring around pen and paper.


I carry a pen, pencil, a scribble pad, and a notebook... does this make me a hack??[emoji848] 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I carry a pen, pencil, a scribble pad, and a notebook... does this make me a hack??[emoji848]


I never said a hack. 

Carrying pen and paper is like having a big block of ice delivered to your house to keep your food cold. I'm sure people held onto that for far too long as well.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

You guys arguing = :sleep1:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> You guys arguing =


Fify


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I never said a hack.
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying pen and paper is like having a big block of ice delivered to your house to keep your food cold. I'm sure people held onto that for far too long as well.


I will never completely replace a pencil and scribble pads for quick lists, and more to the point, diagrams. I can scribble a diagram to explain something to someone faster than I can even unlock my phone, let alone use it for that purpose. And I have a pencil anyway for marking various things, so it is very convenient. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I can scribble a diagram to explain something to someone faster than I can even unlock my phone


That's my point. Your phone should be unlocked and opened by the time it's facing you. 

If you can't take notes faster by speaking them into a phone than writing them, or scribble a diagram just as quickly and neater on your phone, it's not the phone's fault. 


> And I have a pencil anyway for marking various things, so it is very convenient.


That same thing could be said for having your phone as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I thought the same thing about a rotary hammer. But all the reports from the members here who have the M18, they love it.
> 
> With both, I would want to personally try it out myself before investing, though.



I still use the regular 18V rotary hammer and never felt it was lacking (when the batteries are good).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I carry a pen, pencil, a scribble pad, and a notebook... does this make me a hack??[emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.




Not at all perfect application of cordless tools!

I always have them.

I've seen what happens with guys that use bending apps on their phones when they are in a huge CEV underground and can't get service.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

My SDSplus 1 /18 has been great. Better than my bulldog...... It's hard to say, I think my bulldog might drill a little faster, but the ease of not using a cord matters to me. I am sure I save time every day with the battery m18 unit. That being said for the last 2 years my bulldog has been in the garage and not on the Van. If my m18 sds+ broke I would replace it the same day no questions asked. How long do you spend on each job dragging cords around and keeping them from snagging on stuff, then coiling them up? When I need to drill some larger holes I grab my DeWalt corded SDS Max. 

All that being said I just ordered the M18 pipe threader and some Toledo dies. Should come next week and I have a job set up for the following week. I'll see how it goes.

..sent from my Samsung


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

We have a M18 SDS max it does a very good job for us. We seldom use it because it is just too heavy. We started using a Metabo corded SDS plus it weighs less than the M18 and does just as good a job.

LC


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Update so far. I got the M18 pipe threader with two 12.0 mAh batteries and a set of the Toledo 1/2" to 2" dies. I used the threader a few times yesterday and most of today. The job I'm at doesn't have a lot of large pipe as its a small renovation with only one 15HP motor but I did about 20-25 threads today all in 3/4" and 1" IMC (a little harder on the threader than RMC). All the threads came out great, the threader had tons of power for the 1" and doesn't even slow down once it grabs. I only used one battery, it was at 3 bars when I last used it. About 40 mins later when cleaning up I checked the battery and it was showing 4 bars when I put it back in the case. Love this threader, the clamp that comes with it is great, I really like how the dies lock into the threader so you can press on the threader or pipe and they don't pop out. The Toledo dies are working well and look almost exactly like a rigid 12R die. I can't wait to try it on 2" RMC, not sure when that will be.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've seen it and thought about getting one for the gas piping I do from time to time. I have a full set of used 12R dies that may need some new teeth put in. I won't be doing whole buildings, just a few segments here and there, generator stuff and this looks like a great way to save my shoulders from more wear and tear.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What’s wrong with pen and paper?

Oh, I get it. Pencils are better. Carry on.

For the record, I think a cordless pipe threader is a dumb idea.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> What’s wrong with pen and paper?


The same thing that is wrong with a brace and bit, star drill, ice box, etc. They work, right?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The same thing that is wrong with a brace and bit, star drill, ice box, etc. They work, right?


I carry around a spiral bound scribbler all the time. It’s like a work diary, full of random things and much more efficient than anything electronic. I’m always drawing things out. I even have red, black and blue Sharpies. Try doing that on your phone or tablet without goofing around.

Besides that, I can toss a scribbler in the corner, spill coffee on it and drop chit on it and it doesn’t matter. Try that with your iPad.

Plus, there’s psychological benefit to starting the day with a fresh, clean piece of paper.

And, just to keep things relevant, I think a battery powered threader is a dumb idea.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think if you are doing a day to day construction job with lots of threads to do, then you set up corded unit like a 300, better suited to production. For service and small jobs, I think this would be handy. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I carry around a spiral bound scribbler all the time. It’s like a work diary, full of random things


 Me too, the iPhone 11. Remember, anything that you can do with pen and paper can be done just as easily, but much better, with a phone/tablet and stylus. 



> and much more efficient than anything electronic.


 This is where we disagree. It is _less_ efficient. 

I think the difference might be how proficient a person is with modern technology. I'm not saying that you are not proficient, but there are levels. A 20 year old is far more proficient than I am because that is all he ever knew.



> I’m always drawing things out. I even have red, black and blue Sharpies. Try doing that on your phone or tablet without goofing around.


 I can do it right now, in red, black, and blue. And faster than you can mess around with a notebook fetch the different color markers. 



> Besides that, I can toss a scribbler in the corner, spill coffee on it and drop chit on it and it doesn’t matter. Try that with your iPad.


 Why would I try that? That is silly. I've been using an iPhone for about 11 years and never tossed it into a corner or spilled coffee onto it.

But there is one HUGE difference. If you spilled coffee onto your scribble pad, or you lost it, it got stollen in your truck, etc... it (and all the information in it) is GONE. If I damaged my iPhone or it got stolen, I just buy a new one and all the info is right there, all saved nicely in the cloud.



> Plus, there’s psychological benefit to starting the day with a fresh, clean piece of paper.


 Ok, well I like to start the day with a gummer from a methore, that doesn't make it the best way :biggrin:



> And, just to keep things relevant, I think a battery powered threader is a dumb idea.


 You should tell that to the guys who have used one and say they love it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Me too, the iPhone 11. Remember, anything that you can do with pen and paper can be done just as easily, but much better, with a phone/tablet and stylus.
> 
> This is where we disagree. It is _less_ efficient.
> 
> ...


I was an artist until age 25 when I said, “Screw this, I need to make money” and became an apprentice. I have a sense of intimacy with pen and paper that uncultured boors will never understand.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I was an artist until age 25 when I said, “Screw this, I need to make money” and became an apprentice. I have a sense of intimacy with pen and paper that uncultured boors will never understand.


I understand this completely.

I looked up how to sharpen an auger bit on Youtube and found a good video. After the guy sharpened his auger bit he put it into a brace and drilled a large hole thru a thick piece of wood by hand. He enjoys doing that, it's his hobby, maybe even his passion. 

But that doesn't mean that it's a sensible way to do it, nor does it mean that all the people who use drills are "uncultured boors".


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I carry around a spiral bound scribbler all the time. It’s like a work diary, full of random things and much more efficient than anything electronic. I’m always drawing things out. I even have red, black and blue Sharpies. Try doing that on your phone or tablet without goofing around.
> 
> Besides that, I can toss a scribbler in the corner, spill coffee on it and drop chit on it and it doesn’t matter. Try that with your iPad.
> 
> ...


Don't encourage him, he's trolling :biggrin:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Don't encourage him, he's trolling :biggrin:


I'm not trolling at all.

It's 2020, the only person trolling is someone who says that they carry paper and pencil around with them.

ETA: Here is the auger video, it's pretty cool:






This is exactly the same as someone sharpening a pencil and then writing on paper. It's not a realistic thing to do.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> Don't encourage him, he's trolling :biggrin:


However, I am still listening about the M18 threader. 20 threads and for one bar ... there may be enough power in there to make it worth using. But I know better than to assume that 20 threads on the first bar means 80 threads on a charge. I will be interested in any further reviews @MotoGP1199 has to pass along.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I understand this completely.
> 
> I looked up how to sharpen an auger bit on Youtube and found a good video. After the guy sharpened his auger bit he put it into a brace and drilled a large hole thru a thick piece of wood by hand. He enjoys doing that, it's his hobby, maybe even his passion.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that it's a sensible way to do it, nor does it mean that all the people who use drills are "uncultured boors".


I use my phone for quick notes, material lists and photos. Oh yeah, I also use it as a phone. I have a tablet, never use it. Why would I take an expensive, sensitive electronic scribbler with a glass face to a job site when I can use a real scribbler?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I use my phone for quick notes, material lists and photos. Oh yeah, I also use it as a phone. I have a tablet, never use it. Why would I take an expensive, sensitive electronic scribbler with a glass face to a job site when I can use a real scribbler?


I don't use a tablet anymore either, I can do everything from my phone just as easily.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This isn't directed at @*HackWork* I am not paying any attention to him. One of my favorite things is when we go to sketch some layout and the IT guy wants to do it on his phone. 

I reach for paper and pencil to make a sketch. 

"No, wait, I'll just take a picture." 

OK. He gets his phone, unlocks, clears some notification that distracts him, maybe answers a text... Sigh. 

"OK. wait. OK." Snaps a pic. looks at pic. Not framed right. Takes another pic. "OK. I got it. I'll text it to you." 

Wait. Let's draw on the equipment. 

"Oh. Right. OK. Let me... " Opens photo for editing. Draws on the equipment with finger. Sends text. Text takes a minute because of massive resolution. 

Nah. I don't think we can use this. Troof, a blindfolded monkey with a paintbrush in its teeth could draw better than this. I need some dimensions, too. 

"Ah. Yeah that's a little sloppy." Digs for stylus pen. Wait. Sigh. Zoom in, draw dimensions. Zoom out. Sigh. All wrong. Undo, erase, undo, ...

I get out paper and pencil. Draw in fifteen seconds. As a compromise, I let him snap a picture of my drawing with his phone. Atta boy. 

It's a little insulting when the wunderkids presume you're low tech because you're old, when I've written more code than they ever will, but watching them chase their tail this way makes it all worthwhile. 

Insisting that all notetaking be digital is as dumb as if a person insisted that a building should have no switches, it should all be controlled by app.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Your comparison to a brace and bit is ridiculous, Hack. I use a cordless drill. It’s a matter of knowing what tool is best for the job. A pen and paper is much better than a tiny phone screen. In addition to being an uncultured boor, you must also wear a propeller beanie to work. Good grief.

For the record, I think a cordless threader is a dumb idea.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> This isn't directed at @*HackWork* I am not paying any attention to him. One of my favorite things is when we go to sketch some layout and the IT guy wants to do it on his phone.
> 
> I reach for paper and pencil to make a sketch.
> 
> ...


Hack is just trolling and hijacking. He knows we’re right.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> This isn't directed at @*HackWork* I am not paying any attention to him. One of my favorite things is when we go to sketch some layout and the IT guy wants to do it on his phone.
> 
> I reach for paper and pencil to make a sketch.
> 
> ...


 You're just being silly. Just because someone does other things instead of what he is supposed to be doing, that doesn't mean that using a phone is any less productive. We both know it is far more productive.



> I get out paper and pencil. Draw in fifteen seconds.


 Anything that you can draw on paper, you can draw just as well on your phone.



> It's a little insulting when the wunderkids presume you're low tech because you're old, when I've written more code than they ever will, but watching them chase their tail this way makes it all worthwhile.


 This is the same thing that the old people said about the kids using drills. 



> Insisting that all notetaking be digital is as dumb as if a person insisted that a building should have no switches, it should all be controlled by app.


 This is pretty much the worst comparison I have ever seen someone make, and proves that you are the one trolling. 

BTW, I never said that all notetaking should be digital, I simply explained the fact that you can do it digitally just as quickly but much better. The only people using pencil and paper are holdovers who do it for their own feelings, like 99cents said. He likes it both because he was an artist and he likes the way a blank piece of paper makes him feel. Just like the guy using the brace and bit.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I just told you I am not paying any attention to your treehugging anti paper bait. 


HackWork said:


> You're just being silly. Just because someone does other things instead of what he is supposed to be doing, that doesn't mean that using a phone is any less productive. We both know it is far more productive.
> 
> Anything that you can draw on paper, you can draw just as well on your phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Your comparison to a brace and bit is ridiculous


 It's not, it's actually a perfect comparison.

It's an old fashioned tool that has been made completely obsolete, yet there are still some people who use it because it makes them feel a certain way.



> I use a cordless drill. It’s a matter of knowing what tool is best for the job.


 A pencil and paper is never the best tool for the job, not in 2020. There is absolutely nothing you can do with pencil and paper that you can't do on a digital device. And the digital device can do infinitely more.



> A pen and paper is much better than a tiny phone screen.


 You can get a screen the size of whatever paper you are choosing to use. You were talking about pulling a scribble pad out of your pocket, which is why I compared it to a phone. 



> In addition to being an uncultured boor, you must also wear a propeller beanie to work. Good grief.


 Why do you have to go to insults?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I just told you I am not paying any attention to your treehugging anti paper bait.


Your entire post was trolling and you know it. You say that you are ignoring me, yet you Pinged me by @mentioning me.

I understand why, you simply cant accept reality when it comes to pencil and paper.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

99cents said:


> For the record, I think a cordless pipe threader is a dumb idea.


 No offense but for using it all day for smaller pipe and not having to drag a cord around was really nice. I'm sure once I start doing larger pipe with it the battery life might not be as great. They claim 20 threads on 2" with one battery. I remember when I was younger 1st starting out and someone told me it was stupid to have a cordless drill, and then I remember I was told I was stupid to have a cordless impact. I can't imagine my work day without either of those. If I was doing production and just had one guy on a threader all day long it wouldn't even be a porta pony style it would be a rigid 300. But for us to lay pipe and cut threads as needed this thing is awesome so far.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Did somebody say something? Anyone? I can't hear anything. 



HackWork said:


> Your entire post was trolling and you know it. You say that you are ignoring me, yet you Pinged me by @mentioning me.
> 
> I understand why, you simply cant accept reality when it comes to pencil and paper.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MotoGP1199 said:


> No offense but for using it all day for smaller pipe and not having to drag a cord around was really nice. I'm sure once I start doing larger pipe with it the battery life might not be as great. They claim 20 threads on 2" with one battery. I remember when I was younger 1st starting out and someone told me it was stupid to have a cordless drill, and then I remember I was told I was stupid to have a cordless impact. I can't imagine my work day without either of those. If I was doing production and just had one guy on a threader all day long it wouldn't even be a porta pony style it would be a rigid 300. But for us to lay pipe and cut threads as needed this thing is awesome so far.


You are talking to really, really old people who will never accept modern technology no matter how many solid reasons you give them as to why it's better.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Back to the topic at hand. I rarely do rigid steel conduit now but once spent a year at it. That was on big jobs with multiple bending and threading locations. Sometimes it was in hazardous locations where you had to walk to a safe area to do bending and threading anyway.

Personally, I think a cordless threader would have minimal use. I guess if you’re doing a lot of threading it might get sporadic use. If you’re using a power bender, however, you’re going to have a power threader sitting beside it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> No offense but for using it all day for smaller pipe and not having to drag a cord around was really nice. I'm sure once I start doing larger pipe with it the battery life might not be as great





99cents said:


> Personally, I think a cordless threader would have minimal use. I guess if you’re doing a lot of threading it might get sporadic use. If you’re using a power bender, however, you’re going to have a power threader sitting beside it.


This is a good point, I think between these two posts it's nailed. 

For anything over 1", setting up the threader by the bender will make more sense and the battery would be little advantage. For 1/2" and 3/4" pipe, the battery threader and small pipe vise would save time. It's not cheap but depending how much you use it it might pay for itself pretty fast.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I've played with one and just didn't see the advantage over a corded threader. I also have messed with the m18 rotary hammer and don't see it as being any handier than a corded one. I'm actually going to get a smaller corded rotary hammer to be a go between the m12 I have and the corded beast that lives in the shop. We just don't seem to do that much concrete drilling or threading where there isn't power within 100'


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> We just don't seem to do that much concrete drilling or threading where there isn't power within 100'


That's the reason why I haven't gone for the big M18 SDS-Max rotary hammer- I usually have power nearby. Most of my use for it is for service entrance raceways or ground rods, so I just take power from the meter or the overhead line.

But I won't be spending money on a corded model when it's time for a new one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That's the reason why I haven't gone for the big M18 SDS-Max rotary hammer- I usually have power nearby. Most of my use for it is for service entrance raceways or ground rods, so I just take power from the meter or the overhead line.
> 
> But I won't be spending money on a corded model when it's time for a new one.


:sleep1:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

When are we going to get mega press rigid fittings like the plumbers / gas fitters? Guy I wire boilers for does a whole steam boiler replacement without getting out the threader.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :sleep1:


Hi buddy.

Right now the SDS-Max and the heat gun (which I barely use) are the only corded items I have. I sold 14 extensions cords on Craigslist. I kept the 25 footer that I typically use with the rotary hammer and a 50 footer just in case. Then I also kept a good quality 100 footer with 12 gauge conductors, but keep that in the shop.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> When are we going to get mega press rigid fittings like the plumbers / gas fitters? Guy I wire boilers for does a whole steam boiler replacement without getting out the threader.


We don't need it, we already have compliant threadless rigid fittings.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Hi buddy.
> 
> Right now the SDS-Max and the heat gun (which I barely use) are the only corded items I have. I sold 14 extensions cords on Craigslist. I kept the 25 footer that I typically use with the rotary hammer and a 50 footer just in case. Then I also kept a good quality 100 footer with 12 gauge conductors, but keep that in the shop.



I don't keep any cords either, they are sitting in a rubbermaid bucket right now. :vs_OMG:

I haven't pulled the trigger on an SDS-max yet. I'm thinking Habor Freight rolleyes: JoeSparky ) since I wouldn't use it much.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> When are we going to get mega press rigid fittings like the plumbers / gas fitters? Guy I wire boilers for does a whole steam boiler replacement without getting out the threader.


We can't afford them. The MegaPress setup with crimper and dies is around $5000, plumbers usually make that in one hour.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger on an SDS-max yet. I'm thinking Habor Freight rolleyes: JoeSparky ) since I wouldn't use it much.


eBay a used Bosch, they are reasonably priced and pretty solid.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I don't keep any cords either, they are sitting in a rubbermaid bucket right now. :vs_OMG:
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger on an SDS-max yet. I'm thinking Habor Freight rolleyes: JoeSparky ) since I wouldn't use it much.



I don't own a max. I have a HF SDS plus. It works, but I wouldn't buy one again. I'm with Hax on this one. Get a Bosch or Milwaukee of questionable ownership status  from eBay, Craigslist, Facebook marketplace or a pawn shop


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought my megapress set up for much less on eBay used. But yes it’s pricey and there are places where I’d rather keep threaded gas connections. Plenty of push on rigid and emt fittings.


----------

